
How to use Instagram effects on your photos with Photoshop - WebDev2
http://7labs.heypub.com/tips-tricks/how-to-use-instagram-effects-on-your-photos-with-photoshop.html
======
zalew
I remember doing similar things on a pirated 4.0 in '98 or something.

In 2012 I wonder which user of professional $700 graphic design software needs
a tutorial on how to modify a photo, or why would some amateur 'enhance with
Adobe Photoshop(tm)' while a free app on his phone can do it in a second.
Really, who is this tutorial for?

~~~
WebDev2
@zalew This tut for those who aren't having an iPhone or Android device in
order to run instagram. :)

